# Lockdown Lelit



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

This Lelit Giullietta (PL2S) was bought for use in the roastery we're building, however we thought we'd squeeze it into the kitchen for the duration of lockdown. While it's reasonably compact for a 2 group commercial machine, small it isn't and it wouldn't fit under the wall mounted cabinets so we thankfully just had space on the window sill, one of the advantages of an old house with very thick stone walls is deep window sills!

The Anfim Scody II only arrived this week, it was an Anfim Caimano with doser before that, currently doing duty as a bag grinder. The Scody is a beast, fast, repeatable and produces clump free loveliness each and every time. Crap for single dosing though.

It's been great having this in the kitchen, it's allowed us to learn at a much faster rate, normally we'd only be having espresso based drinks at the weekend so now we practice at least twice a day. And my secret ploy to get a Lelit Mara later (probably a Mara X, not this "Mara XXL") has worked, Mrs. CJV8 mentioned that she might not let me put this one back in the roastery until we have a suitable replacement. Result!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

now that's a win-win!

nice looking machine, kind of a retro steam/water knobs


----------

